# Pensacola Shooting Range



## motorcitysssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

Has anyone been out to the Pensacola Shooting range out on Matheson Rd?

Are they open Sunday's? I see there is a 250 member limit...does anyone know if it is maxed out. Any other information would be helpful?


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

check there web site- pensacola rifle and pistol club.com there is a waiting list new members are voted on in july . some events are open to the public . call the director of that disiplin to find out.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

When I was a member they were open 7 days a week. It is a very nice range, it has a board of directors that decide on new member status. Must be a member of the NRA to apply for membership and dues are $250 a year.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been there as a guest and it is a great range, get on the wait list if you are close enough to use them.


----------



## motorcitysssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

*Shooting Range*

Thanks all for the words of wisdom, I really appreciate it. Are there any other ranges that are nice and have a membership? How about the one over in Robertsdale, AL? I am in Cantonment so it wouldnt be too much of a trip.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out ERML.org , your less then 10 miles or so from it

http://erml-gunclub.org/forums/index.php


We are located at 
4020 Rocky Branch Rd,
Cantonment, Florida.
_GPS Coordinates:_
_30.674261, -87.299846_
Click here for detailed directions.




















February 2012 SMTWTFS 1234567891011121314151617181920212223242526272829








#bar { cursor: default; } Home About Us About ERML About ERML Sportsmen's Foundation Board of Directors Documents How to Join ERML ERML Range Rules Driving Directions Past Presidents of ERML 
News Newsletters and Meeting Minutes ------------------------------------- Apr 2008 - Update on Land Mgmt Agreement 
Education CCW Training Class Practical to Tactical 
Calendar Shooting Disciplines Muzzle Loaders Military Rifle Cowboy Action IDPA Gun Goddesses Project Appleseed 
Photos Links Forum









*Quick News *


Upcoming 2012 CCW Classes
January 21 March 17
May 19 July 21
September 15 
See CCW page for more info​

*Range Hot Line*


Range Hot Line toll free number for range closures and other information.
1-866-955-ERML (3765) 

*Membership*


Click here for the ERML membership form 
Details about joining ERML can be found on our "How to Join" page.​

*Directions to Range *


We are located at 
4020 Rocky Branch Rd,
Cantonment, Florida.
_GPS Coordinates:_
_30.674261, -87.299846_
Click here for detailed directions.​

*Range Closures*


Plus other special events scheduled on calendar.​

*Guests at the Range*


Click here for a comprehensive description of ERML's guest policy and rules
(current as of August 2011)​

*Range Hours*


Range hours are Tuesday through Sunday.
CLOSED on Mondays, Easter, Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day. 
April 1 - September 30
8:00 a.m. until 6:30 p.m.
October 1 - March 31
8:00 a.m. until 4:30 p.m. 
A Range Safety Officer is on-duty at all times the range is open.
Click here for RSO responsibilities.


*Range Workdays*


Range workdays are the third Saturday of each month starting at 8:00am sharp. The range will be shut down from 8:00am until Noon to allow work to be done. Range will then re-open at Noon for regular activities.

Please bring tools to workday -- lawn mowers, weedeaters, rakes, shovels, etc.​

*General meeting location*


Business meetings are held the first Thursday of each month at 7:00pm at THE VILLAGE INN restaurant at Cordova Mall.
The restaurant is located on the 9th Avenue side of the mall. As you enter the restaurant, make a right and head to the meeting room at the back.












Important Notes to Members​*GLOCK CERTIFICATE WINNER
*Congratulations to member James A Chapman. James was selected at the February membership meeting as the winner of the Glock certificate for everyone who participated in ERML workdays during 2011.
*Request for Proposals - Range Safety Officer*
Click here for the RFP for the Range Safety Officer position for 2012.
*Gun Goddesses Ladies Shoot - February 11th*
The first Gun Goddesses ladies match of 2012 will be held February 11th. Sign in between 8:00 and 8:45am. 9:00am safety briefing. 9:30am shoot begins. Cost is $10 for ERML members and $15 for non-members. Click here for details.

We will have a side-match "just for fun" so bring your $1 bills to play.
*ERML Dues Increase*
At the December meeting, the ERML board of directors made the difficult decision to increase range membership dues from $95 to $120 effective January 1st. Currently the range is running at nearly an $1800 per month deficit and a moderate dues increase will help to mitigate the income/expense issues we are currently experiencing.

As you renew your membership beginning in January, please submit $120 for your dues.
*Black Powder Cartridge Rifle Matches Resuming*
Since the bi-monthly shoot would have been Dec 25th, we will make the next match Jan 22, 2012, and then March 25th, barring any future changes. 
*Upcoming Project Appleseed matches
*The following dates have been set for Appleseed matches at ERML. For detailed information, see the Project Appleseed option under the Shooting Disciplines menu.
-- February 4 & 5, 2012
-- March 31 & April 1, 2012 








© ERML Copyright 2011​


----------



## motorcitysssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

*Shooting Range*

Thanks again, I think I will check out the ERML...I appreciate the help


----------

